

Want To Be Just Like Steve Jobs? Mimic These Life-Changing Career Events - rblion
http://www.businessinsider.com/want-to-be-like-steve-jobs-mimic-these-life-changing-career-moments-2011-1#ixzz1BVwlauyP

======
rblion
"By nature Jobs has been a seeker most of his life who has honed his gift of
being able to go from divergent, expansive thinking to convergent, focused
doing into a deftly effective skill."

